# Should I stay or should I go.



## sage267 (Apr 14, 2013)

So I have an interview coming up with Amr, I've been working at care as an emt and I like that I can pick up 911 shifts and work with medics  but the thing is that I live in Redlands and care is a far commute for me and its taking its toll on me and my car. My question is if hired at Amr rancho or Redlands division will I be put on a strictly ift car or will I be running 911 calls also with fire medics or do you have to be on a paramedic unit to even run in the 911 system? Any help greatly appreciated, I've searched this forum and I haven't been able to find any info pertaining to my particular question.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 14, 2013)

Both companies have their positives and negatives.

Since AMR is closer and they also do 911 it wouldn't hurt to move. Plus you will save gas and your car will take a break as well.

/2cents


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 14, 2013)

AMR 911 in San Bernardino county is not dual EMT, it's one EMT and Paramedic on the ambulance. Also, chances are you'll be put on IFT in Rancho or Redlands. In Victorville, they'll put you on 911 right away since they only have 2 BLS units in that division and they are fulll.

And remember that Care does not have Paramedics, where will you work if you become one? Go to AMR.


----------



## sage267 (Apr 14, 2013)

What about riverside division will that be ift only also. And if placed on an ift only rig what are the chances of switching over onto a 911 rig? And also is there opportunity to get overtime in any of the divisions?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it'll be the same with Riverside. They just hired a slew of EMTs over there.

It's all a matter of time/luck in regards to switching over to ALS. I'm sure others on this forum can attest to that. The good thing is, you can always pick up extra ALS shifts on your days off.

Apply to Victorville if ALS right away is what you really want. You'll like it up here.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 14, 2013)

sage267 said:


> What about riverside division will that be ift only also. And if placed on an ift only rig what are the chances of switching over onto a 911 rig? And also is there opportunity to get overtime in any of the divisions?



If you come over to riverside as FT you will be in ift unless there is a ALS car open but if you do get that it will be until the end of the bid which is every 6months. AMR Riv and San Bern counties are great places to work in Socal.

Equipment is good, pay is better than other places. They start our EMTs at 12.50hr. OT is unlimited, I worked 12 shifts straight last week. 

It usually takes about a yr to get a FT ALS car


----------



## sage267 (Apr 14, 2013)

Do they typically hire on a ft basis or do they hire pt to start off.


----------



## sage267 (Apr 14, 2013)

And if hired as pt status can you pick up ot or do they cap you at however many days part time is for AMR


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 15, 2013)

TRSpeed do you work out of north or south deployment?

I start orientation in 2 weeks.


----------



## sage267 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey alwaysbsi you said in another thread that you got hired part time. What does part time consist of for AMR if you don't mind me asking? Also are you able to pick up shifts aside from your part time shifts?


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 16, 2013)

sage267 said:


> Hey alwaysbsi you said in another thread that you got hired part time. What does part time consist of for AMR if you don't mind me asking? Also are you able to pick up shifts aside from your part time shifts?



I honestly don't even know yet. They guy who we did our group interview with was the Ops manager I believe. He said all the PT/FT hours will be talked about in orientation.

He did say that there is a lot of OT available and you're able to pick up shifts if they are open (ALS for example)

You will probably have more luck asking TRSPeed since he has been working at that division for a while now I think.


----------



## sage267 (Apr 16, 2013)

Can anyone shed some light as far as how easy it is to pick up ot shifts at AMR if your a pt employee.


----------



## sage267 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info alwaysbsi hey do you mind me asking where you worked before getting on with AMR? Or do you plan on staying on with your old company while working with AMR or do you plan on leaving your old company and just work at AMR.


----------



## sage267 (Apr 19, 2013)

So quick question does amr hire on a pt basis or a ft basis for rancho division and Redlands division. And if hired pt can you later switch to ft status


----------



## Heylove (Apr 24, 2013)

*I have my own opinion of AMR*

I have 6+ years of working with AMR on a professional basis (NOT as one of their employees) and after going through I went through, I would be more than happy to tell you about my experience with their organization.


----------



## sage267 (Apr 25, 2013)

i would appreciate any insight as to amr the company and any good or bad experiences with the company. i have an interview with them next week and would like to know if its a hard interview, is it hard to get hired on. all the info i can get would, i feel at least, better prepare me for my upcoming interview. ive already taken their test, would i have to do another test for emt position. do they do skills testing.


----------



## arrowheademt (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey sage267 pm me your email.


----------

